# Video Games are what helped me



## Court Jester Stephen

When I first got DP in September I didn't feel like playing them again and I slowly got a bit of the old me back.. Granted I am loads better than I was video games are still the ultimate outlet for me.
Do you guys play games? If so what's your favorite?
Mine would have to be Fallout 4 right now.


----------



## Odell96

Yea video games are kind of an outlet for me too, I've been playing Black ops 3 and Nba 2k16 lately


----------



## Sportsdude8

Yes videogames helped me feeling like I am in control. I feel like I don't understand what I am doing like no cognitive reason to what I am doing everyday but with videogames I feel a sense of accomplishment. I also feel like it's keeping my memory working. I am playing metal gear phantom pain on ps4.


----------



## Epsilon

Most people say to get off the computer and integrated back into life.

Honestly, whatever distracts you from this disorder is bound to be better than rumination or any sort of negative mindsets that you are in.

If anyone wants to add me on steam or play something, feel free to PM me.


----------



## vanuti vetru

Want a grounding game?

http://www.worldshardestgame.org/

Went through the part 1 few years ago but now the level 8 in the 2nd part makes me want to give up. I love the mercilessness of this game though.


----------



## meekah

video games are cool, i play halo 5 if anyone wants to add me inbox me


----------



## Guest

video games are fun but they worsen my dp


----------



## eyeholes

vanuti vetru said:


> Want a grounding game?
> 
> http://www.worldshardestgame.org/ :smile:
> 
> Went through the part 1 few years ago but now the level 8 in the 2nd part makes me want to give up. I love the mercilessness of this game though.


i think i played and beat the first part years ago. for a simple flash/browser game its addicting and great.


----------



## eyeholes

recently dusted off my ps4 i havent touched in months and am trying to keep my cool making it through bloodborne lol. hard game is an understatement.


----------



## Nayr_Enivel

Yes video games are truly one of the tools I learned early on that really offer a focused stimuli relief from the intense nature of normal living and interaction with the self and environment. I was seven when I came across the first arcade machine I'd ever played, and I was so enthralled with this distraction, as painful as it still was to be focused and control the body through the DP/DR, I actually pissed myself since I had already needed to go to the restroom and decided to try out this experiment, since I was so absolutely terrified of going back to the typical overwhelming experience of forcing constant objectiveness and managing the trauma of all five senses experiencing the world and self through the DP/DR veil.

Lately the buildup of unconscious pain from the experience of the video game distraction as well as the avoidance of all the other pains running through the mind, has left me to very short bursts of playtime otherwise I very much pay for it once the distraction is over and its frankly not worth it compared to having not had the distraction at all.


----------



## Surfer Rosa

Fallout 3 added to my DPD, but the improvements to Fallout 4 cut that out. The Elder Scrolls is also pretty good. My main game is Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, which isn't useful for grounding, but is excellent for some social interaction and giving yourself something to do. My therapist is urging me to move into supportive housing, where I will not be able to have my games. I guess they'll wait patiently for me. Maybe I'll buy a gaming laptop, and sleep with my arms around it since those are so expensive.


----------



## Lee29

Video games help me forget about my disorder.

I'm avoiding competitive games because I'm flamed and bullied when I underperform, it makes me feel sick because it reminds me of my condition.


----------



## aworthycause

Hmm. I tend to do alright with some games, while others (strategy games) make my DP/DR much worse. Anyone else have this experience? It feels like, when I play a slow paced strategy game, a part of my brain disconnects from my consciousness and produces existential anxiety etc without me noticing.


----------



## Ezio

If anyone have ps4 thats my ID
Ezio_ashoori2


----------



## plaidpajamas

I wish I had an XBOX or something 

My fav games were the Bioshocks


----------



## mjones

shitttt I haven't played video games in a while (I do PC game) and stopped that since I started to experience DP but as everyone else is saying, yeah I started playing a PS4 which my brother bought and when I play it I completely forget about everything. Like BO3 is fun and fallout 4. Love those games.


----------



## Tendencies

I am a TOTAL gamer! For the longest time, I had only played the first person shooters such as Call of Duty and Battlefield, but I have moved more towards RPGs sort of. I spent a great while on Fallout 4 and absolutely fell in love with it. I have recently been playing a lot of Tom Clancy's The Division, and possibly going back into Destiny, which honestly I played way too much of pre-DP/DR. And honestly, video games scared me because when the depersonalization and derealization came along, I felt strange seeing out of my own eyes, and I still do, and the whole concept of controlling another smaller person gave me somewhat existential anxiety. But in the long run, video games have helped me, I have caught myself not thinking about the dissociation but the only downside to them was that once I stopped playing them, I would sometimes get hit with the DP very intensely, that's not all the time though. Sorry for such a long post but yeah, I'm new here so I have a lot to talk about


----------

